# Skywalker 2.1



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaG4koZSAHs

Any of you guys use these?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

The embed feature does not work?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a pair 6 months old ill give you a deal on 200 there in good shape


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I have a pair 6 months old ill give you a deal on 200 there in good shape


I just did some research and I exceed the weight limit. 

What is wrong with them versus something like the 1.0 version?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing wrong with them I've had 2.0 and2.1s I think the weight limit is 225 I'm around 280-290. I'm going back to the surstilt with double bars bad knees


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

There something I would suggest trying for yourself before buying. You will either love them or them . If your looking for a cheap paitr of shorties the marshalltown 1.0 are good for the price. If ya got the cash I would go with the durastiltz- gorilla strap combo.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> The embed feature does not work?


Welcome to DWT!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*like*

some like some hate try them before purchase, I love mine they are fast to set up


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

What are your impressions of this?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would buy a second heartbeat. I have the new prototypes which are way better than the original ones. That's too bad social media killed Marshalltown Skywalkers


----------

